# (MN) QAA Black Chocolate Factored Lab



## Mike Peters-labguy23 (Feb 9, 2003)

*(MN) MH QAA Black Chocolate Factored NAFC FC Hook Son*

Three Rivers Set The Hook MH QAA "Berkley" is available for stud. (Black Chocolate Factored) He became QAA with a Qualifying win at 25 months old and a AKC Master Hunter at 30 months old. He is around 75lbs. He is OFA Good for hips, OFA Normal for Elbows, CERF, EIC, and CNM CLEAR, PRA CLEAR, Dilute Clear. Berkley is sired by NAFC FC Barton Creek's O Mustad and his Dam is sired by FC AFC Land Ahoy. He is available for natural and side by side breedings and we can ship fresh chilled semen or frozen semen.Berkley will continue to run AKC All Age Stakes. Berkley is a pleasure to train, hunt and compete with. Very mellow in the house and very tractable in the field. Berkley is great with kids, other dogs, and puppies. He is averaging over 9 puppies per litter and we have great references on previous litters from breeders, owners, and proffessional dog trainers. Some of his pups now have derby points and hunt test titles in both AKC and HRC. Pictures and pedigree are available on our website. He will be home in MN for the winter. His stud fee is $700

651-328-1950
www.threeriversretrievers.com
[email protected]


----------

